# Marineland Acrylic Sump?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I just got from fishworld (if its still called fishworld) and Tom brought in a bunch of Marineland acrylic sump systems. They look really cool and it looks like you got lots of media space. They pump about 1400gph! I might buy one. Anyone seen these or have them? Any good? 

Here is a link Our Products


----------

